# Emirates National Auto Museum (Rainbow Sheikh)



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone visited this place recently?

The website doesn't give too much information on opening times, prices and facilities for children etc.

I could happily spend a whole day there, but might be dragged away if it's simply halls of cars.

Emirates National Auto Museum | ENAM | Car Museum | AbuDhabi | UAE

It seems to be around 2 hours drive from Dubai, so looking for personal experiences before loading up the Mrs & Kids.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been there with the intention of visiting the museum. Checked the times on the website and got there to find the place closed - according to the guy at the little coffee shop nearby, the opening hours advertised on the website are incorrect (duh!). I went there on a Saturday and was told that the museum does not open before 1pm.

As far as I am aware, it is a hall full of extravagant cars (and some seriously weird looking cars - as I gathered from the few outside the museum!). It's effectively the Rainbow Sheikh's favourite toys!

It is about 2.5 hours drive from Dubai. If you're going to the Qasr Al Sarab Resort, then by all means stop at the car museum on your way there. But personally, I would not do that long drive (again!) just for the museum - there is literally nothing else around it to see and you have a fair bit of desert, desert and more desert to look at on the way there! Combine it with another day trip or weekend away to the area if you really want to go there!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one, thanks.


----------

